# Replacing double pane french door glass inserts



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Be sure to have proper gloves and protection equipment on.

You are on the right track and the glass swap is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

All done. the craigslist add was actually mis-measured and the frame was to narrow, but I found an insert an da builder's upply surplus for $99 and got it installed in about 20 minutes. All in all a pretty seamless job, it worked great.


----------

